# Constipation



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

What can I give for constipation??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Canned pumpkin. Not the pumpkin pie mix though. It works for constipation and loose stools


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You are very welcome. I bought some when Jaxx was sick once. I took the leftovers and froze it into freezer bags (each bag has enough for one time). So if Jaxx has any tummy troubles I just give it to him. At first I used to mix it with his food now I just give it to him frozen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Pumpkin is a lifesaver for tummy's. We've learned to always keep a few cans in the house


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I second the pure pumpkin or yam. You could also try a little bit of dehydrated organ like liver, which might get things moving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

